# please help, general query



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Commercial work-do what you like, just bear in mind without 2391 it will be difficult to prove testing competency. 

Domestic other than minor work you will be up the creek without a paddle as you are not legally allowed to do major works or work in special locations without part p scheme membership


----------



## new (May 1, 2009)

thank you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum "new".


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

i was asking the same question a while back because its sooooo unclear, no one wants to tell you the answer they just say you have to join Niceic which you dont, i found out the answer

To test and give certificates you need PartP and 2million public liability - that's ALL!

its just recommend to be with somebody like Niceic or Napits

if your trying to get a job testing they will want you to have 2391 (2392 - 17th Edition)


----------



## new (May 1, 2009)

hi, i really appreciate yr reply, i've had bad experiance with my local council, they never give me the right info, nic just wants the money and say you have to join, its like they're setting you up.

apart from certifying your own work, can you certify other work too, as long as its all fine?

thanks.


----------



## new (May 1, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum "new".



thanks for making us feel welcome william.


----------



## flip73 (Mar 10, 2009)

hmm, what do you mean by you have part p? to certify domestic you either have to be registered to a body Nic elecsa etc who register you as competant, you pass on your test results they then notify building control for you.or you go direct through the relevant local council who will ask for copies of test certs and your quals and charge you for site visits to check your work. i think most councils now just accept people registered to bodies but cause it saves them the job.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Lets be clear about this, you need to be with a part p scheme or lodge a building notice and work with building control on every project.

For the doubters and the my mate signs it off, Part P is through a self certification scheme only and you need to legally offer optional warranty insurance.

Should anyone disagree with this we mop up the **** ups for local area building control, any non part P work is a periodic inspection with limitations up to individual officer.


----------

